# panel location residential



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Can a panel be on an interior wall and which article covers panel location. thanx


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

A panel can be on any wall except a bathroom wall. I believe Article 408 is panelboards.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

you dont install panelboards in residential, they are load centers. You want article 240.

You also cant install it in a clothes closet.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you dont install panelboards in residential, they are load centers. You want article 240.
> 
> You also cant install it in a clothes closet.





Load centers are technically panelboards, the word loadcenter is more of a manufacturing catagory label. Bolt on panels are also perfectly fine to use in a residential setting if you like to spend the money. Same goes in reverse, it is code allowed to use a load center in a commercial providing all the aic ratings are correct for the specific install and there is breaker co-ordination ahead of the branch circuit breakers. Most commercial specs do not allow for load centers however.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Load centers are technically panelboards, the word loadcenter is more of a manufacturing catagory label. Bolt on panels are also perfectly fine to use in a residential setting if you like to spend the money. Same goes in reverse, it is code allowed to use a load center in a commercial providing all the aic ratings are correct for the specific install and there is breaker co-ordination ahead of the branch circuit breakers. Most commercial specs do not allow for load centers however.


Neat, but he still needs article 240. not the other one mentioned.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you dont install panelboards in residential, they are load centers. You want article 240.
> 
> You also cant install it in a clothes closet.



I missed the residential part That said....

Maybe you don't but we do here all the time. Depends on how big your "house" is. The OP needs to look at 240.24(e).


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you dont install panelboards in residential, they are load centers. You want article 240.
> 
> You also cant install it in a clothes closet.



But you can take the rod out and call it an electrical room. :001_huh:

Not over stairs either.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

From what I have heard from another member here, a panelboard is NOT a load center. A load center for resi, is complete - Can and buss all assembled. A real panelboard, you get the can and the buss separate. Those would be typically found in commercial.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> But you can take the rod out and call it an electrical room. :001_huh:
> 
> Not over stairs either.


You can, but youll have to convince the inspector that it isnt a clothes closet...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> From what I have heard from another member here, a panelboard is NOT a load center. A load center for resi, is complete - Can and buss all assembled. A real panelboard, you get the can and the buss separate. Those would be typically found in commercial.



Trade slang. Look in your code book and see if you find different sections or rules for each type. You won't.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Trade slang. Look in your code book and see if you find different sections or rules for each type. You won't.


But you know that they are 2 different things, that was my point.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> But you know that they are 2 different things, that was my point.:thumbsup:



Article 408 includes panelboards and switchboards. Article 240 is overcurrent protection which tells you where it has to be located. There is a difference in a panelboard and a switchboard but the serve the same function.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> I missed the residential part That said....
> 
> Maybe you don't but we do here all the time. Depends on how big your "house" is. The OP needs to look at 240.24(e).


also 240.24 (c,d,e,and f) 

'08 code


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

360max said:


> also 240.24 (c,d,e,and f)
> 
> '08 code


You are correct. I should of stated those also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

*Smoke Detectors in 2 units*

I'm bidding on a rewire for a house that will be turned into 2 units. The first floor is one unit and the second floor is the other. Each unit will have its own panel. 

Does each unit get its own set of interconnected smokes? Or, do all of the smokes have to be on one circuit. I just figured that if there is a fire on one unit then the other unit should be notified somehow. This will be a rental. Thanks


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

Zparme said:


> I'm bidding on a rewire for a house that will be turned into 2 units. The first floor is one unit and the second floor is the other. Each unit will have its own panel.
> 
> Does each unit get its own set of interconnected smokes? Or, do all of the smokes have to be on one circuit. I just figured that if there is a fire on one unit then the other unit should be notified somehow. This will be a rental. Thanks



Sorry I meant to start a new thread. Can this post be deleted?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to lodge a protest. Apparently I was answering electrical questions in 2011. What the hell was wrong with me back then? 


Oh wait, I know......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I would like to lodge a protest. Apparently I was answering electrical questions in 2011. What the hell was wrong with me back then?
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I know......


You were a full on Mike Holt member back then.


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> There is a difference in a panelboard and a switchboard but the serve the same function.


I believe the difference between the two is that a panelboard is only accessible from the front whereas a switchboard could be accessible from the front and rear.

*Panelboard.* A single panel or group of panel units de- signed for assembly in the form of a single panel, including buses and automatic overcurrent devices, and equipped with or without switches for the control of light, heat, or power circuits; designed to be placed in a cabinet or cutout box placed in or against a wall, partition, or other support; and accessible only from the front.

*Switchboard. *A large single panel, frame, or assembly of panels on which are mounted on the face, back, or both, switches, overcurrent and other protective devices, buses, and usually instruments. Switchboards are generally accessible from the rear as well as from the front and are not intended to be installed in cabinets.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Zparme said:


> I'm bidding on a rewire for a house that will be turned into 2 units. The first floor is one unit and the second floor is the other. Each unit will have its own panel.
> 
> Does each unit get its own set of interconnected smokes? Or, do all of the smokes have to be on one circuit. I just figured that if there is a fire on one unit then the other unit should be notified somehow. This will be a rental. Thanks


Most likely sep smoke. Ask.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Plugged In Electical said:


> Panels can not be in bathrooms or close closets


What if the closets are far apart?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I see what you did there. 150 feet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Plugged In Electical said:


> Panels can not be in bathrooms or close closets


Sure they can!

You just can't put any breakers or fuses in them. :whistling2:


----------

